# Loon 4/9



## xlr8r (Apr 10, 2017)

It did not suck, spent almost the whole day lapping North Peak.

Lower Walking Boss Woods

Big Dipper

Flume

Skidder


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 10, 2017)

did not suck looks to be a real understatement!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2017)

It is still Loon though.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 10, 2017)

Haven't skied Loon since I was a kid, I remember long lift lines and not much else... but those woods and bumps look like butter


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow! Not bad! How long are they staying open for?


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 11, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Wow! Not bad! How long are they staying open for?


Closing this Sunday the 16th I believe.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 11, 2017)

They are open this weekend, but it will be Gondola and North Peak only, West Basin closed Sunday, and South Peak has been closed for two weeks now.  I bet the glades are toast after today, the lower mtn glades were already closed Sunday.  North Peak really is an ideal spring pod as it has 1500' vft of sustained pitch steep enough to overcome the sticky snow.  Bumps on Big Dipper, Triple Trouble, and Flume.  High speed steep cruising on Upper Flume, Walking Boss and Angel Street.  Glades in Walking Boss Woods, Skidder, and Bucksaw.  Lodge with a packed deck and BBQ at the bottom of the lift too.  Run of the day was Skidder, a short but sweet glade.

Since South Peak opened, lift lines are now rarely a problem at Loon IMO.  I have been to Loon 10 days now over the last 2 seasons using the MAX pass, and only the Gondola gets bad lines.  I have avoided Loon on Holidays, but have spent many Saturdays and Sundays there with it being no more crowded than any other mountain in NH, Sunapee has much worse crowds IMO.


----------



## mlkrgr (Apr 16, 2017)

Last time I went to Loon there was no lift below a 15 minute wait on a New Years Day that fell on a Monday... and that wasn't too far ago. Cannon is much better when it comes to lines with better ticket pricing especially if they are running a ticket special.


----------



## Jully (Apr 17, 2017)

mlkrgr said:


> Last time I went to Loon there was no lift below a 15 minute wait on a New Years Day that fell on a Monday... and that wasn't too far ago. Cannon is much better when it comes to lines with better ticket pricing especially if they are running a ticket special.



Funny. I was there new years day 2014, a Thursday I believe and it was a ghost town. Maybe Mondays are that much worse.

Haven't been to Loon on a weekend day since I was a teenager.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 18, 2017)

We have been 3x this season, all on weekends.  One was New Year's weekend I think.  The lines weren't terribly long on any of the days, but did have some 10-20 minute waits for the gondola that day.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Apr 18, 2017)

I went 3X with my family this year, all on Sundays with little to no crowds, even only 10 minute waits on the gondola.

I have seen Loon on $hit-show days in past years, mostly on Saturdays, Holidays/Vacation Week or post huge snow dumps. I've learned to go elsewhere on these days.


----------

